# US spy agency 'monitoring calls'



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont, I have nothing to hide


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

you honestly think that they just started doing this in Bush's term? This has been going on for years, it just so happend that some one let the cat out of the bag so to say. There a probably a lot of things that go on in our country behinde closed doors and behinde our backs. A lot of good people go into politics....................


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Heard the results of a poll on the radio today and someting like 64% think it's ok. Must have nothing to hide. What have you Flux (better known as Militant Tiger) got to hide?????????? :eyeroll:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Good for them!I wish they would do more.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Go into most big electronic stores and the first thing they ask you for at the register is your phone number or zip code. You think that pretty thing behind the counter wants to call you. No it is tracking data. When using most Internet sites they use cookies for tracking data. This very forum uses tracking data each time you log on. Hell give me your address and I'll tell you the color of your patio furniture through Google US. If you want to be bothered about something then be bothered about the idiot that is doing the leaking. He or she is more dangerous to your safety than anything the government is doing.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4762623.stm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably one of the same morons that would be *****ing if they did not do it (after another attack). You people amaze me at your stupidity.

Do you really think the government has the time or interest to listen to what ever you think is so important in your life. You flatter yourself. :roll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

T3 is MT ignore him.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> There a probably a lot of things that go on in our country behinde closed doors and behinde our backs. A lot of good people go into politics....................


I just wish more stuff was not made public-Just go ahead and do it. :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

zogman said:


> Heard the results of a poll on the radio today and someting like 64% think it's ok. Must have nothing to hide. What have you Flux* (better known as Militant Tiger)* got to hide?????????? :eyeroll:


We haven't flush that turd down yet; get the plunger out and get rid of him uke: 
Sounds like his old song and he just keeps on singing it


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ABBK- settle 8) Karma will take its course :lol:


----------

